# Emersed Plants



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I have decided to grow some plants emersed in a cookie jar. I have a picture below. It looks exactly like the picture except the anubias. I would like for the anubias to grow on the mopani wood, but am worried it will not receive much nutrients since it is not planted in soil. Would it be okay on the mopani wood? Should I spritz the roots every day with water/ferts sol'n? I think they might be okay, maybe grow roots all the way down to the soil.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks awesome! 

I've had an anubias for about 3 weeks. It is tied to an ornament, no substrate in the tank at all (well, clear plastic marbles, but that doesn't count), only 1 betta. No overhead light, except for the light in the room. The tank is lit with leds from the bottom. 

The first 10 days or so my betta was in the hospital, so the plant just sat in clean water. I didn't put fish food in it even. It got a little bit of yellow on some of the leaves. Once I put the fish in, it seems to be doing better. The rest of the leaves are dark green. 

I think yours will be fine.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Side note, what soil and light are you using? I am loving this, I am gonna try to do this too.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

olgamc said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I've had an anubias for about 3 weeks. It is tied to an ornament, no substrate in the tank at all (well, clear plastic marbles, but that doesn't count), only 1 betta. No overhead light, except for the light in the room. The tank is lit with leds from the bottom.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood. This tank has NO water in it. And I have many other anubias plants growing in a water-filled tank.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

olgamc said:


> Side note, what soil and light are you using? I am loving this, I am gonna try to do this too.


MiracleGro organic soil for the garden. It's black-coloured. As for lighting, I will have it at school on my desk in front of the window and next to the desk lamp and tank (Finnex Planted Plus 24/7) So it will get a little bit of everything.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

No water - you mean a little bit of water? LOL I think as long as the rhizome is in water it'll be fine. Don't bury the rhizome in dirt - it will rot. Also you might have to acclimate it to growing out of water.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

olgamc said:


> No water - you mean a little bit of water? LOL I think as long as the rhizome is in water it'll be fine. Don't bury the rhizome in dirt - it will rot. Also you might have to acclimate it to growing out of water.


Thank you, I know how to grow anubias plants just fine. And they come from a seller who grows them emersed.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recommend to root the anubias. If it's not going to be underwater, it will certainly lack nutrients they can usually obtain from the water column. For the same look you can attach the roots to the mopani and cover that with dirt, then remove the dirt when the roots grow long enough into the soil. 

But should you choose not to do so, with enough humidity and time, the attached anubias will eventually root itself anyway. 

Honestly, I've never found emersed set ups in jars to look very good as the glass is always foggy, or streaked with water drops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So the jar has been at home for over a week now. I am going home this coming weekend and will post pictures of it's progress!


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking forward to it, kitkat! I just love the plan of it you posted, I am going to the store with my son tonight to see if we can find suitable plants. We are going to grow it immersed though (submersed? whatever LOL) for our ghost shrimp.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Submersed is below water. I was also confused about the word "emersed" at first. It didn't sound right. Apparently it's a hobby word. I would recommend buying the plants in tubes (they are already emersed and not need to be transitioned).


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> Submersed is below water. I was also confused about the word "emersed" at first. It didn't sound right. Apparently it's a hobby word. I would recommend buying the plants in tubes (they are already emersed and not need to be transitioned).


No, I actually meant submersed - just didn't know if that's a word (English is my 2nd language). We are doing the same plan, but under water. Didn't find salvinia and replaced green ozelot with red sword, otherwise it's the same I think. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

olgamc said:


> No, I actually meant submersed - just didn't know if that's a word (English is my 2nd language). We are doing the same plan, but under water. Didn't find salvinia and replaced green ozelot with red sword, otherwise it's the same I think. We'll see how it turns out.


That's funny. My tank is completely overrun with salvinia. I even posted in the market place if anyone wants to trade another aquatic plant for a large portion.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Too bad I don't have anything to trade.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I ordered a huge portion off of ebay for less than $4, free shipping.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

thanks, good to know!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey, folks! So I only had three types of plants survive, and only one of them flourished. Salvinia will grow healthy, but very slowly, in muddy soil. Green ozelot grew poorly. They got bigger but have very few and very weak roots, and brown-tipped leaves. The leaves would need to be misted twice daily in order for the plant to flourish. 

The winner of growing in an emersed form is banana lily! The tubers did not rot, a new leaf every few days (granted they died within a few days of reaching max size), and grew some gorgeous roots! When I pulled it out the roots kept coming out like a hankie chain in a magician's sleeve! I did have it behind a piece of wood where no light reached it so that may be why the leaves died so quickly after growing. But it's quite a healthy plant where the tubers and roots are concerned! 

I have stripped the terrarium out. It will be a worm culture tank and the plants will go into my potted npt breeder.


----------

